# where to get water bottles for hanging in glass rodent tanks?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone know please,where there is a loop in the top of the water bottle?Thanks :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Not sure, we use oasis bottle holders in our glass tanks, you just bend a tab over the edge of the tank for it to hang. However just doing a quick google most sites that come up say can not find product when you click the link or they are american. Shall post up a link if I find a working one


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

When i kept feeder mice i used a piece of mesh (same as i used for the top of the tank) & made a holder for the bottle, just bent it up so there was a bit sticking up for the bottles nozzle to go through & used the wire that comes with the bottles to hold it in place & then hooked the mesh over the top of the tank. It wasn't very pretty to look at but did the job & gave the mice a climbing frame to play on too :2thumb:. Cheap & cheerful but practical :no1:.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I use either mesh, or paper clips as you can chain them up to the right length and they can act as a hook on the top of the tank :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's my water bottle holders...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Here's my water bottle holders...
> 
> image



That looks a bit neater than mine, but hey if it does the trick :whistling2:.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* I am a bit of a perfectionist  That one actually irritated me, cuz one side of the mesh goes out further from the bottle, so the bottle isn't right in the center *LMAO*


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Here's my water bottle holders...
> 
> image


 
Mine always looks a mess, and cute meeces :whistling2:


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

i've got boxes and boxes of the hanging water bottles and i don't use them anymore to need to replace them, how many you after?? :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

4 if possible :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Mine always looks a mess, and cute meeces :whistling2:


:lol2: Thanx :2thumb: Only got one meecer left now


----------

